

[Earth Day] greendreams: a compendium of environmental APIs - briteside
http://greendrea.ms/

======
activefx
Great collection of some of the top cleanweb apis, cant wait to see more
examples

------
kremdela
Cool, dig the entirely javascript page builder.

------
dkastner
I like the colors

------
seamusabshere
5 examples, nice

